# cost of EOs vs FOs vs how much to use



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

So I was wondering for those of you who use EOs, how does it compare price wise to using FOs? I know obviously EOs are more $$, but you also need less, right? Is there a cost analysis floating around here somewhere? Obviously you can still make money using EOs in soap or people would not do it, I just wanted some info regarding the costs of soaping with EOs because its something I would like to try. 

Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a fallacy that FOs cost more than EOs.  I haven't found much difference in price between EOs and FOs, but I also favor the more modestly priced EOs.  Most FOs seem to cost somewhere between 20-30 dollars per pound.  Most citrus and mint EOs, and commonly used EOs like cedarwood, lavandin, eucalyptus, litsea, lemongrass, tea tree, anise, clove, cinnamon, rosemary, and clary sage are priced similarly to the average FO.  Patchouli is higher (50-60 lb at a minimum) but you don't need much and it's a wonderful anchor for just about anything even if you don't like it straight.  True lavender varies in price tremendously from the basic 40/42 up to Bulgarian and French varieties.

EOs like cardamom, ginger, and black pepper are more costly but are strong and best used as a small component of a blend so the overall cost of using them is reduced.

Of course if you use real chamomile, rose, jasmine, neroli or sandalwood EOs or absolutes, that's not cost effective.

For EOs that I can't afford or won't use for ethical reasons, I use an FO substitute.  I like to blend and this works for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> It's a fallacy that FOs cost more than EOs.  I haven't found much difference in price between EOs and FOs, but I also favor the more modestly priced EOs.  Most FOs seem to cost somewhere between 20-30 dollars per pound.  Most citrus and mint EOs, and commonly used EOs like cedarwood, lavandin, eucalyptus, litsea, lemongrass, tea tree, anise, clove, cinnamon, rosemary, and clary sage are priced similarly to the average FO.  Patchouli is higher (50-60 lb at a minimum) but you don't need much and it's a wonderful anchor for just about anything even if you don't like it straight.  True lavender varies in price tremendously from the basic 40/42 up to Bulgarian and French varieties.
> 
> EOs like cardamom, ginger, and black pepper are more costly but are strong and best used as a small component of a blend so the overall cost of using them is reduced.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Judy, that makes sense. I have some of the less $$ ones, like tea tree, orange, cedar, eucalyptus, litsea, anise, and mint. It is good to hear someone else blends with FO because I was doing that some too. I think I will just use the FOs I like, and the EOs that I like, and blend some together as well.


----------



## carebear (Oct 7, 2011)

Um - it depends.

Some EOs are more expensive, ounce for ounce, than some FOs.  And visa versa.

Some EOs have a lower use rate than some FOs.  And visa versa.

FOs have to follow safety guidelines, and the max use level is provided by the supplier (or should be) for leave on and wash off personal care products.  Not so with EOs - you can buy just about anything and are pretty much on your own to magically intuit how much is safe to use.


----------



## Catmehndi (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know about others but if I buy a product that has EOs in it, it's likely because I want something with as few synthetics as possible. For myself, if I see there are 'fragrances' in a product, I put it back on the shelf.
I would much prefer to use something with EOs and pay the price than have a product loaded with ingredients I don't want.
Just sayin....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Um - it depends.
> 
> Some EOs are more expensive, ounce for ounce, than some FOs.  And visa versa.
> 
> ...



See, I was thinking this, because really some of the EOs look like they are more ounce per ounce. 

I honestly think for now I will be offering both EO and FO soaps, because some people may want one or the other, and for the EO soaps I will be sticking to the cheaper oils for now.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 9, 2011)

I use some EO's in soaps but I actually prefer them in lotions and creams.  As stated there are some EO's that are cost effective while others not going into a soap.  There are also some scents that are only available as an FO that I like as do my customers.  It's really hard to please all of the people all of the time.  So I try not to limit myself to just one type of soap so I'm not limiting myself to just one segment of the market.


----------



## carebear (Oct 9, 2011)

TikiBarSoap said:
			
		

> See, I was thinking this, be


what?


----------

